# Mehrere Webanwendungen über einen Webserver?



## magic_alex (20. Aug 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich suche jetzt schon eine geraume Zeit nach einer Möglichkeit auf meinem ApplicationServer (glassfish) mehrere Webanwendungen zum laufen zu bringen. Wichtig dabei ist, dass die einzelnen Anwendungen auf verschiedenen Ports "lauschen". 

--> So in etwa: 

http://localhost:4711/...
http://localhost:4712/...

... vieleicht seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht und hoffe, das mir einer von euch vieleicht einen Dankanstoss geben kann.

Besten Dank schon mal. Ciao Alex


----------



## ms (20. Aug 2007)

Konnte es zwar selbst noch nicht testen aber was spricht dagegen einfach eine zweite Serverinstanz auf einem anderen Port zu starten?


----------



## magic_alex (22. Aug 2007)

Da spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen. 

Derzeitig habe ich den Glassfish wie folgt kofiguriert. 
Als "HTTP Listener" habe ich die entsprechenden Ports eingetragen. Das funktioniert so weit auch. Gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig, da ich nun eine Art "Schalter Funktion" nutzen muss, welche den Port auswertet über die, die Klasse angesprochen worden ist. 
Meine Idee war, dass man Serverprozess, welcher über einen bestimmten Port gestartet werden soll, direkt mit dem Port verbindet.

Hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt. Aber besten dank schon mal für die Info.

Ciao Alex


----------

